# Enough Lighting or Not?



## ermd (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi

I have a 240L (aprox 64 US Gallon) aquarium which came with 2 x T8 40w tubes. I have also added 2 x T5 39w tubes.

The aquarium measures - W120xD40xH70cm (47.25×15.75×27.5″).

Do I have enough light and does the mix between T5 and T8 matter, or do I just count the total wattage ( 158w) ?

I also have pressurized co2.

I have had a look at the sticky (Proper Wattage for Aquariums) at the top of the forum but my aquarium size doesn’t match any sizes in the table provided. 

Thanks,


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Watts is an *input* of energy to your lights and it really doesnt equate to light output or the quality of light needed by plants. When bulbs were all tungsten inert incandescent bulbs the watts/light output was fairly consistant from manufacturer to manufacturer. When the T12 fluorescent bulbs came out people in the hobby developed the WPG Rule which worked OK within the guidelines set up around it. Once T10, T8, CFs, T5 and T5HO came out the WPG Rule doesnt work. Values we need in the hobby for lighting is rarely, if ever, published.

It doesnt matter if you mix tube sizes. I do. Are you sure your T8s are 40 watts? Typically a 4 ft tube is 32 watts but there are a few higher out there. Looks like your T5s are T5HO.

It would appear you have adequate light levels and will need that CO2.


----------



## ermd (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Newt.

You have got me double checking my tubes, the ones that came with the aquarium are

One Power-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube 40W 106.68cm (42in) T8
One Aqua-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube 40W 106.68cm (42in) T8

And the T5 tubes are
Plant Pro T5 Lamp Arcadia 39w 34in x 2

Regards,


----------



## ibanezfrelon (Mar 1, 2010)

the tank is pretty deep, at least put some good reflectors on the tubes


----------



## ermd (Nov 23, 2010)

I am using reflectors on all 4 tubes and they are on for 8 hours per day.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

ermd said:


> Thanks for the reply Newt.
> 
> You have got me double checking my tubes, the ones that came with the aquarium are
> 
> ...


Yes, the Hagen bulbs are rated at 40 watts. 
Dont know too much about the Arcadia bulbs. I think they are a European bulb.


----------

